# Single Deeps for honey production



## shawbran (May 5, 2012)

I have been told by several people that I should take my hives find the queen and split. Introduce new queens to part of the split and then put queen excluders and honey supers on the single deeps. They then said that in the fall I need to find the best queen laying queen then combine the hives together placing the best laying queen/super and that queen with kill the other queen 90% of the time. Next year do it all over again for max honey production. Has any one else done this or heard of this and is there reports on this. I would like to read into it more before doing it.


----------

